

Google: "Android is the Linux desktop dream come true" - Garbage
http://derstandard.at/1308186313932/Interview-Google-Android-is-the-Linux-desktop-dream-come-true

======
ArtemZ
>Android is the Linux desktop dream come true" So emacs already ported on it?

